# Bringing CDs/DVDs or Hard drives to the UAE



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Folks, 

I am moving to the UAE in about three weeks (enshallah), and I have heard that bringing CD's / DVD's is not allowed. Can anyone here who knows about the allowability of the following items please confirm whats what? Are these allowed to be brought in the country:

1) Music CD's
2) Video DVD's
3) Software CD's / DVD's
4) Data CD's or DVD's
5) External Hard Disk Drives with whatever you may have on it

best regards!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

You are allowed to bring all of those items in. Obviously, sexually explicit stuff is banned


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

in my container i had boxes of DVDs (films) CD?DVD's (software), computers, external harddrives etc. 
All were declared on the manifest
all are sitting in my house here.

no-one told me about any rules banning these items?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sometimes at the airport, they'll ask to look through the disc's(hasn't happened to me, but i've seen it happen)... like fcjb mentioned they just want to make sure of two things:
1. No banned material is on them 
2. No counterfeit software/movies are on the discs.. 
It's usually for large quantities, which don't look normal for regular personal use.


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Last month I brought in 2 laptops, 1 external hard drive and 6 DVDs with no problems.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks folks. Sounds like it was just a rumor.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Swerveut said:


> Thanks folks. Sounds like it was just a rumor.



It is.

I think this question is asked every two weeks...


----------

